# My new Betta



## yuseifan (Nov 6, 2010)

I just got this little guy from my LFS, one of the good reasons to live in malaysia 
url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=5489&ppuser=6285]







[/url]


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

That is an amazing looking betta, nice pick up!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

pretty fellow.Any plans on spawning him,he seems even in finnage and depending on females may produce some great genes.


----------



## yuseifan (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks! you guys , and yes i will be spawning him after the fry i currently have matures, i will post the picture of the female i have later, im not sure if it really good genes.


----------



## xbabygurlxxx (Jun 29, 2009)

hes a nice color my pedro kinda looks like him...


----------



## DarkImager (Jan 10, 2011)

He's Gorgeous!!!!


----------

